# Scioto River...carp, catfish and more



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

Fished the scioto yesterday from 8am-noon...Caught a 15+ pound carp...and about 10 channels with about 6 misses....one channel was easily over 10 pounds(looked disgusting though, does anyone know why channels over 8 pounds in the scioto always have nasty sores in the mouth and chin area?)...the body had these nasty bumps and what not also which i have found common when catching real big channels out of the scioto..caught 4 between 5-7 pounds...and the rest were between 2-4 lbs...all on cut up shiners and creek chubs...happened to even catch a crawdad lol...very good day...the rods were going off left and right..now cold weather for a week which sucks

i took a pic of the big carp and big cat...ill try n upload later tonight:B


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

The sores are from foraging on the bottom of the river.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Where on the Scioto were you at? Can you launch a boat around there?


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

Pics! Pics? I love seeing pics!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Bacterial Disease Symptoms
Columnaris (Flexibacter columnaris)- On scaleless fish, lesions begin as small circular erosions that have a gray-blue center and red margins. On scaled fish, lesions begin at the outer margins of the fins and spread inward toward the body. It also attacks the gills of both scaleless and scaled fishes, and in advanced cases the internal organs.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Like Desperado, I'm interested in where you were on the Scioto and whether you can get a boat in the water or not.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Makes three of us, i would also like to know.

Thanks.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job. u problably got 2 fish ohios. one carp and the channel.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah. I want you to give your spot away too.

:B


----------



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't seem to get the pics off my cell phone...theyre quality pics, but for some reason when i plug my phone via usb port into the computer it says use disk to download drivers etc...i still have my cell phone package and there isnt a disk.. anyways if i can figure it out..then i will post them.

no boat launch...if you know where donegal cliffs park is then you can find this spot...you just walk into the park and follow the sidewalk past the tennis courts . then you go down a hill and reach a black path that will take you down to the river...on your way down there is a firepit and rocks surrounding it; formed to make benches....then you walk down the rock steps down to the river...follow the rock steps and just keep walking straight till you reach the edge...there is a big tree on your left and i just sit there and fish

For carp, just use a 2/0 or whatever size hook you use for carp and dough balls..no sinkers because you will get stuck...i use fresh white wonder bread because that stays on the hook really well, wheat works to...then just cast it out about 15 feet and wait....the key thing is to go between 7-9am because that is when carp are most active. im more of catfisher but on 6 and below pound test for 15+ pound carp is a challenge. 

For catfish.. 7-tops noon is best. 7-10 being killer...I use cut shiners, bluegills, and creek chubs....i usually use a chunk about 2 inches wide and 2 inches long because they gulp that and is better for the hook set(also i dont ever use the bones in the fish, i cut them out). why i usually catch 10-15 catfish, between winter and spring, within such a short time is because i use three rods for just the catfish(better odds). Now that its getting into april and may catfishing will be getting even hotter with 10+ just in the morning. Having more then 2 rods go off after 5 mins out is not uncommon. remember no sinkers and get sticks to make a y and put them in the mud for rod holders. it also may sound odd, but i find more hookups when i leave some slack in the line.. because mainly if the catfish feel the tightness of the line, then they sometimes get spooked.. and once they feel that hook they usually arent coming back.

best way to catch the shiners, bluegills, and creek chubs is use the smallest hook you have and they will just swallow it and then its guaranteed bait. just walk around and look for rocks close to the bank.they will hold worms and use that for the baitfish.

damn cold weather is back though, but the water temp is still high enough for catfish and carp...head down there and follow those steps and im sure you will catch a lot...been fishing below the dam to the donegal cliffs park area since i was 4 and now im 20...i got one killer spot on the scioto that i will give exact directions to once may comes around, then i say screw donegal cliffs park and only fish this spot. but u cant get to it now because you have to wade onto a island...damn waters too cold and too high(this is below amberleigh where ive literally caught 10+ 8-12 lbers and 15+ 1-7s in the 7-12 timeframe.) is the best smallmouth spot ive ever fished...just catch huge crawdads and cast into this pool and a high number of 2-4's come on and thats damn big for the scioto.

anyways hope this helps... im heading down to miami for the next 6 weeks, then prolly moving, but if anyone wades the scioto i will definently give my hot spot which you cant miss..u can get to it by kayak or canoe also


one thing i will regret is never being a part of this forum and taking pics of my catches along the scioto for the last decade and more

good luck fellow fishermen


----------

